# Pau Gasol Impersonator



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.paugasolimpersonator.com/index.html

:laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Classic.

AND he's 6'8. I wonder how much attention he gets while balling at the local Y.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ive seen him before. He was at the Lakers 3x3 Tournament this past summer.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

very funny


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Does this guy have a routine or something or does he just stand there? His beard and hair are both too long.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It doesn't matter. It's a ridiculous thing to do and it's hilarious that he's doing it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol ha ha


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

He walks around Staples Center sometimes, and now, he arranges people to hire him for parties and stuff like that.


----------

